# 65 Lemans rocker panel molding install



## 70gsimp (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the moldings, I just got the clips. Pointers on how to install the rocker panel moldings on my 65 lemans is needed. Any and all help is much appreciated. My cd-rom has nothing on it or about how to install.


----------



## 70gsimp (Aug 6, 2013)

*help with install*

Was hoping somebody out there knew how to install the rocker panel chrome moldings. I was looking for hinters, please help if you know


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

pretty simple- screw the clips into the rocker panel and the molding "snaps" onto the clips- if I recall correctly you hang the molding on the top of the clips and then press the bottom in- you should be able to do this with your open palm. i dont think you need a rubber mallet or anything like that. the molding should be able to slide back and forth a little bit so you can then line up the fwd screw that holds it in place


----------

